# Need feedback re: Bimmerfest Road Rally



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Need feedback re: Bimmerfest Road Rally*



Dave 330i said:


> *With the potential of more cars and more idiots who want to stand out, a paid CHP is warranted to keep the parade is inline. *


I suppose that's true. 

IIRC, however, the biggest idiots last year were the ones doing burnouts in front of Cutter after the bulk of the rally participants had already left.  :tsk:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave,

How would you like to be the Chairman of the Bimmerfest
Road Rally Committee?

:angel: 


(This is not a joke)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *The one thing the current or old route had that was nice was it was basically a circle that did not cross too many roads where traffic would have to be stopped in order to keep the caravan in tact - althought those people sitting at the stop sign at 126/154 must have thought the BMWs would never end  *


That was the intent!



We've learned something every year...

The 1st one was an experiment...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *246 not 126?
> *


Sorry about that, you are correct (I'm doing all this route calling from memory  )


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The 1st one was an experiment...
> 
> *


What are you proposing this year?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> *I like to. Give me the restrictions, insights and all the lessons learned from past years. When and where does the committee meet? Like most committees, this one consists of I, me, and myself? *


Dave,

The way that I figure it, compared to a Space Shuttle
Launch, the Bimmerfest Road Rally would be an absolute
cakewalk for someone like you... Because you live in the 
vicinity, you, I, and anyone else who might be interested
could pencil out a new route. Then we could actually drive 
it, taking pictures of key landmarks along the way - noting
distances, and visualizing our insane caravan passing through.

We definitely want to go off the "beaten path". There
are many barely driven twisty roads in the Santa Ynez
Valley. The route that we have done the past 2 years 
works pretty well, with stops at Refugio and Los Alamos.
If we could extend the route a bit I think we'll have even
more fun...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Too bad I'm not "local" I'm the tour chair for our local CCA chapter...I plan and run tours up to 400miles about every other month here...wanna move the 'fest to Seattle? I got some great routes...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Too bad I'm not "local" I'm the tour chair for our local CCA chapter...I plan and run tours up to 400miles about every other month here...wanna move the 'fest to Seattle? I got some great routes... *


How 'bout a "pre-'Fest visit"???


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *How 'bout a "pre-'Fest visit"???
> 
> *


Ya know Jon, I'd be tempted. "Techfest" will be very cool and our club has dates at Willowsprings and Laguna this year...If I went to everything I'd put some serious miles on my car driving from Wash to So Cal. (I'm looking into shipping my car down for the 2 track days)

I'll be happy to give guidance on tour planning etc...

If I can be of any help, let me know


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I worked at Vandenberg AFB for a year and stayed in Santa Maria/Lompoc. You could bounce ideas off me as well.

Helpful Hint 1: Beware weekend traffic at Solvang.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey!

I'm all for teamwork...

Why don't we have Dave, Scott, and possibly 'Haus too
all collaborate on this effort?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dave, just make sure not to include that road with the hydrant you almost hit... too much gravel, apparently!  :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *You mean this one? *


NO!!! :lmao: :lmao: Good try, though! BTW, I am not familiar with the roads in the area, but if you get a route planned, I would be more than happy to take part in a spirited test run! I might even put on my Kumho Victoracers just for the heck of it.... :bigpimp:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *The infamous turn... *


Yup, that's the one...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Dave . . . Because you live in the
> vicinity, you, I, and anyone else who might be interested
> could pencil out a new route. Then we could actually drive
> it, taking pictures of key landmarks along the way - noting
> ...


It will be tough coming up with a better route. Jon chose very well (for a number of reasons) in selecting the route used before.

If we wanted to extend the current route, I would suggest this (I have driven these roads many times):
Take the 101 and group up at Refugio Rd. (this time start filling up the on ramp first), then 101 North to Alisos Canyon Rd. (right turn only). That takes us past a small corral of longhorn cattle at the intersection at 176 where we turn right. That will take us past the wineries of Zaca Mesa, Fess Parker and a couple of smaller ones. The only place to regroup so far would on the huge lawn of Fess Parker 1) if they would allow it and 2) we worked it out with them. Past Fess Parker's (yes, the guy that played Daniel Boone on TV) there is a fork: stay on 176 past Firestone Winery and you hit a stop sign at 101 just north of 154 (tough on a caravan). Take the left on Foxen Canyon Road and you get to a stop sign on 154 West of Los Olivos (still not good for a caravan, but better than 101 if you have CHP stop the traffic). I believe there is a place at 
Los Olivos where there is a side road and a market (but a gravel parking lot  ) where a lot of cars could gather, but how many I don't know. Then 154 back to SB.

If Fess Parker's doesn't have a wedding or something that day and they knew how many BMW owners and potential wine buyers would stop there, they might be up for it.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *and don't forget, Davy Crockett.
> 
> I'm going to look into the route you suggested. It's a long way for me too, but someone has to do it and come back with the details. *


The thing that is hard for me to come up with (at least by memory) is a place that could handle more cars than the 101/154 junction. Most of the wineries do not have parking lots anywhere near big enough. One of the horse ranches on 154 might be okay (mind where you step  ) There is a small winery on the left side on Alisos Canyon Rd. before 176 with a big lawn type area, but their 'store' to sell their wine is nowhere near as nice as Fess Parker's.

Jon, can you check with Fess Parker's and see if they are booked on the 12th?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *Hoooa....
> We gotta keep it simple. Let's leave Fess Parker out of this rally. Getting all the cars in procession will be a problem. Lining up the cars at the Refugio on-ramp, not the exit, to accomodate more cars is a good suggestion. *


I hear you. That's why I think it's tough to improve on the original route - it's simplicity is one of the beauties of it. If people get separated or need to stop, they're either on 101 or 154 so no way to get lost. Are you proposing no gathering point after Refugio road and just a straight drive back to SB?

I think starting to fill up the On ramp at the Refugio exit first is the right move, but even then, I think it will back up to the off ramp. That ought to be a sight!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *There has to be another one. I plan on scouting a few roads this Sunday, armed with the latest SB county map from AAA. *


And miss the Super Bowl? :yikes: Actually you may have the roads all to yourself.

Check out the route I proposed (it's only a little more complicated than the original with one tough spot - the stop sign and left turn at Foxen Canyon and 154). I think it gives some of the 'off the beaten path' flavor that Jon is looking for without adding too many hours to the route. Maybe there's a good meet up place somewhere along the way. The parking lot at the dam is definitely not big enough.

While you're up there, you should get one of those SB County winery maps.


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

Too bad we can't drive out to the 33. Nice scenery with mid-higher speed curves (puuuurfect for bimmers) and even less traffic than 154. 

:dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

e28Will said:


> *Too bad we can't drive out to the 33. Nice scenery with mid-higher speed curves (puuuurfect for bimmers) and even less traffic than 154.
> 
> :dunno: *


Indeed... over the hills from Ojai is magnificent.

Or the 58 from San Luis Obispo to Taft.


----------

